# probably a deal? pogo seat seat for them Schwinn guys.



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282905912562


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 30, 2018)

Collecting Schwinns is a gentleman's hobby...


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow, a second one shows up. This must be common?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-sch...523590?hash=item3d5e8117c6:g:ZFkAAOSwgc1avru2


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 30, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Wow, a second one shows up. This must be common?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-sch...523590?hash=item3d5e8117c6:g:ZFkAAOSwgc1avru2




One is a Floater and the other a Pogo ! 
[emoji102][emoji849][emoji12][emoji102]️‍


----------



## fattyre (Mar 31, 2018)

Do these seats work well for 200+ pounds?    How easily do they bottom out?


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 31, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Who knows how well these work for 200+ pound adults?  Do they just bottom out or do they handle weight pretty well?



I weigh 183 lbs and my saddle still 'floats'. At first, the saddle does not feel trustworthy because weight causes it to sink down for what seems a bit too far and the temptation to compensate for this results in an unnatural pedal stroke. When full trust is given to the saddle, and the force downward is equal to the force being pushed upward by both the mast spring and the leaf spring, it feels like you're literally floating. A better pedal stroke is met when the seat is adjusted higher.

Normal spring saddles are more rigid, these pogo saddles have less rigid springs but have a major drawback in that the path a soft spring must take is very long, this is why the spring in the post is located where it is.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 6, 2018)

these seats are awesome! I have had several and ridden many hours on them. the first time I saw one was in 1980 and a friend of mine bought a ranger champion-he weighed at least 275. he hopped on the bike and we did get a kick out of the seat the way it worked-we had never seen anything like it. we took it apart and learned there is also an adjustment at the bottom of the post for a soft or more firm ride. adjustment is easy and a 200+ pounder could easily be adjusted for. cool seat-nice patina!


----------

